# fish fillets stick to foil



## debodun (Apr 14, 2017)

Sometimes I buy already cooked fish fillets (usually fried cod or tilapia) at the market. When I reheat them, I put the fillets on aluminum foil on a baking sheet and heat at 400ºF (200ºC) for 20 minutes (package directions). Most of the time they stick to the foil or the foil sticks to the fish. I tried corn meal and flour on the foil, but the oil that oozes from the fish when it bakes just makes a pasty mess. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kadee (Apr 14, 2017)

If I'm using foil ,I always put "baking paper"  between the foil and the food ,it's a non Stick product ,good for lining cake tins , trays if your cooking anything in the oven, it saves heaps of washing up just put in bin after use ,I never use any cooking dish or pan in the oven without using "baking paper "  it's called Glad Bake in Australia ...I buy it on a roll ..( not waxed paper )
No need for adding any oil ..

http://glad.com.au/glad-products/food-management/glad-bake-and-cooking-paper/index.html


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 14, 2017)

Try smearing the foil with a little oil or a squirt of cooking spray.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2017)

I use Pam cooking spray on anything I think is going to stick.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 14, 2017)

Also, you can try parchment paper instead of foil, or a non-stick pan.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 14, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Also, you can try parchment paper instead of foil, or a non-stick pan.


 Yes,I also use parchment paper. Works great.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 15, 2017)

Aren't you in danger of over cooking the fish by having it in the oven for so long?  Fish cooks very quickly...  However, I'd agree with using baking parchment.


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> Aren't you in danger of over cooking the fish by having it in the oven for so long?



That's what the instructions on the package say to do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> Aren't you in danger of over cooking the fish by having it in the oven for so long?  Fish cooks very quickly...  However, I'd agree with using baking parchment.



I wondered about that too Capt.  When grilling fish in the oven, the most I've cooked fish raw is 25 min, without flipping, for a really thick fillet of salmon.  So I do find it odd to have to reheat already cooked fish for so long.  Deb, is the fish tender and flaky?  Does it taste dry at all?


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I wondered about that too Capt.  When grilling fish in the oven, the most I've cooked fish raw is 25 min, without flipping, for a really thick fillet of salmon.  So I do find it odd to have to reheat already cooked fish for so long.  Deb, is the fish tender and flaky?  Does it taste dry at all?



It's seems okay to me, but them I kinda like any animal flesh cooked more than most people do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't like overcooked or undercooked fish or meat, medium rare for steaks and fish cooked until they no longer look translucent inside.  But like you Deb, I'd rather have something overcooked than undercooked.  I'm lucky to have a husband who is a much better cook than I am and usually gets things just perfect.


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> medium rare for steaks



Yeccch! I like my red meat WELL done, but not burned. I have a problem in restaurants with steaks, which is why I seldom order them when eating out. When I order well done, they are usually what I would term medium. If I send it back to the kitchen, it's returned as a piece of charcoal. I want it cooked just until there's no more pink.


----------



## Iodine (Apr 15, 2017)

I use baking paper.  My husband has a fit if I cook on Al foil as he believes it'll help pave the way for Alzheimers, which runs in his family.  I don't know if this is true or not.   If I bake in coals on a camp out I put baking paper around the food and then wrap the foil around it.  

I'm guessing the longer time for baking precooked fish is maybe the directions say to put it in the oven while still frozen.  It would take longer to cook that way.  Just a guess.


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2017)

Iodine said:


> I'm guessing the longer time for baking precooked fish is maybe the directions say to put it in the oven while still frozen.  It would take longer to cook that way.



They're not frozen. The fish department fries the fish, then puts it on a styrofoam tray, covers it with plastic wrap and puts it in their "grab & go" cooler.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm fussy what I eat ,and I'd personally ,never "reheat fish" ....I'd think like others mentioned  reheating already cooked fish for 20 minuites seems a long time ,when it's already cooked ...

I only eat fish I've cooked from fresh ( not frozen or packaged )   I mainly buy Atlantic salmon or fresh whole snapper from Costco ...I cooked a whole fresh snapper ,with herbs from the garden , which weighed about 450 grams ( in foil lined with baking paper) for 25 minuites on good Friday..it was delicious


----------



## terry123 (Apr 15, 2017)

I would use Pam on the foil and I agree that 20 minutes is  too long to reheat in the oven.  I don't keep left over fish.  If I reheated, it would be in the microwave.  I eat what I want and discard. I do buy frozen tilapia from QVC that you defrost under running cold water and only takes a minute. I then pan saute in butter for a few minutes. Cooks fast.  one portion is enough for 2 meals so after defrosting I cut in half and cook the other portion the next day or share with my neighbor who also lives alone.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2017)

Wait a minute-

what kind of fish is this?
is it breaded?
how thick is it or what does it weigh?
400 degrees is very hot, 20 minutes to warm up a cooked piece of fish  makes no sense.

Why aren't you asking the store that sold it to you, since they have the information- we don't.
How can you expect answers without information? When you find out, I would love to know what they said.


----------



## Iodine (Apr 16, 2017)

Since they were in a package I just assumed they were frozen and breaded.  No idea what they really were though.


----------



## Camper6 (May 13, 2017)

Kadee46 said:


> I'm fussy what I eat ,and I'd personally ,never "reheat fish" ....I'd think like others mentioned  reheating already cooked fish for 20 minuites seems a long time ,when it's already cooked ...
> 
> I only eat fish I've cooked from fresh ( not frozen or packaged )   I mainly buy Atlantic salmon or fresh whole snapper from Costco ...I cooked a whole fresh snapper ,with herbs from the garden , which weighed about 450 grams ( in foil lined with baking paper) for 25 minuites on good Friday..it was delicious



When you think about it there is no such thing as 'fresh' fish in a supermarket.  It comes in frozen and gets thawed.  There's no other way to ship it before it goes bad.  The package should say but it doesn't . "Previously frozen".


----------

